# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Bojkot se nastavlja!

## Storma

Hoćete li nam se pridružiti?
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/meun...a-(kršitelj koda)a-2013

----------


## klaudija

Link nije dobar.

Pridružujem se kao i uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

haha, pravila foruma su i nas zezla  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

do lane sam znala da taj n****e nešto da nije dobar ali jako rijetko kupujem njihove proizvode pa nisam baš pažnju obračla.
Unazad godinu dana nisam niti jedan jedini njihov proizvod svjesno kupila.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Naravno da se pridružujem, već dulje ne kupujem ništa njihovo, ni prehrane, ni kozmetike.

----------


## fingertips

Pridružujem se, dapače, oglasila sam se i preko facebooka. 
AL inače rijetko kad kupujem nešto njihovo.

----------


## BOZZ

Moram malo posjetiti na ovog ozloglasenog proizvođača svega i svačega da se zadnjih mjeseci okomio na najranjivije ,podsjećam na nedavnu akciju u dm,a sada su i potkupili moju pedicu sa tablicom dohrane koji su oni sastavili i gdije je puno sličica sa njihovim proizvodima,da napomenem na njihovu inicijativu najbolje je počet dohranu sa 4 mj,čega se moja pedica drži i obavezno svakoj mami na sistematskom daje tablicu uz napomenu da je to po novome.Uh ljuta sam.!

----------

